# Is this at all true?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tail bobbing in a Cockatiel that is slow means it's okay? I mean, bobbing slow with no heavy breathing, no clicking, wheezing and raspy noises while the tail is bobbing.

I've only known it to be a sign of a Cockatiel being sick full stop or breathing problems.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's the way I have always understood tail pumping. That it is an indicator of respiratory distress. I've never heard anything about the speed of the pumping making slow OK.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...if you watch your tiels carefully while perched you will see just the slightest bit of bobbing of the tail. The reason for this is that they have several air sac's located throughout their body that deflate and inflate. It is the abdomial air sac that contributes to the very slight bobbing. It can be slightly more pronounced in hot humid situations. This is normal.

Susanne


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

all my birds tails move a tiny bit when they're just sitting perching or even perched on a dish eating its not something you can notice from say 2-3 feet away But when your up close and staring at them you can see it, its not moving a lot just a tiny bit Like how our stomach goes in and out lightly when we breath normally... same thing with their tails

when they're sick it moves quickly and can be seen from a distance (sometimes not always though)


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, like srtiels said, I think they mean that the SLIGHT bobbing of the tail is okay. Sometimes I'll be looking at my tiels and notice their tail moving up and down a tiny bit, and it frightens me, but then I remember right before my budgie died, his tail was bobbing up and down a lot and rapidly. There's a big difference between "sick" tail bobbing and the normal slight movements of the tail.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So it's safe to say Shiro's probably okay? I noticed when we first got him his tail has been bobbing only SLIGHTLY though, but there's no raspy noises coming from him, and he's not breathing extremely heavy.. he's actually breathing the same as my other 'tiels.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, this may not be true for all sick birds, but with my budgie it was VERY obvious that he was sick..
By the time excessive tail bobbing appears, it's safe to say that the bird is very ill and there should be other symptoms.
With my budgie (it was a long time ago, so I may not have the order of events correct, but you'll get the idea) he deteriorated very quickly within the last couple days of his life. He was very puffy all the time, his tail was bobbing quickly and obviously, he kept falling off his perch and spent most of his time on the bottom, etc...
Again, I don't know if this is how it is for all sick birds, but that's how it was for mine. I can't stress enough how obvious the tail bobbing was, though.
I think Shiro is probably just fine.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it is for most ill birds. (I know 100% it is for Cockatiels)

I don't know really anything on Budgies, but I'm assuming (if I'm wrong correct me) they aren't like Cockatiels who are, as you know, very good at hiding any illnesses, and show their sickness/illness pretty quick? IMO that's a good thing, NOT that they are sick, but that they (if so) show any sickness quick, you're gonna be able to get it treated earlier and it'll help the Budgie fight and get rid of the sickness/illness rather then a Cockatiel who'll hide it and if you don't get it treated quick enough, it can end up killing it. 

Sorry I rambled a bit there. I hope it makes sense. Is your little Budgie okay now though?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it is for most ill birds. (I know 100% it is for Cockatiels)
> 
> I don't know really anything on Budgies, but I'm assuming (if I'm wrong correct me) they aren't like Cockatiels who are, as you know, very good at hiding any illnesses, and show their sickness/illness pretty quick? IMO that's a good thing, NOT that they are sick, but that they (if so) show any sickness quick, you're gonna be able to get it treated earlier and it'll help the Budgie fight and get rid of the sickness/illness rather then a Cockatiel who'll hide it and if you don't get it treated quick enough, it can end up killing it.
> 
> Sorry I rambled a bit there. I hope it makes sense. Is your little Budgie okay now though?


Budgies and cockatiels are pretty much the same in the way they hide illnesses. It's because they are prey animals - a sick looking animal is more likely to be singled out by a predator, so they hide their illness for as long as possible as a defence mechanism. A lot of the way you care for cockatiels is the same as the way you care for budgies, and a lot of the behaviour is the same. Personality though is very different.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mythara said:


> Budgies and cockatiels are pretty much the same in the way they hide illnesses. It's because they are prey animals - a sick looking animal is more likely to be singled out by a predator, so they hide their illness for as long as possible as a defence mechanism. A lot of the way you care for cockatiels is the same as the way you care for budgies, and a lot of the behaviour is the same. Personality though is very different.


Thanks for that. I can keep this in mind when I buy/own Budgies.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe all the birds hide their illness not just a specific type 


but ya there isn't any real difference between a budgie and a tiel, well other then size and things like that lol 

all mine eat the same My budgies have no problem going and raiding the tiels cockatiel sized pellets and my tiels have no problems going to raid the budgie Parakeet sized pellets lol


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's how it is for most ill birds. (I know 100% it is for Cockatiels)
> 
> I don't know really anything on Budgies, but I'm assuming (if I'm wrong correct me) they aren't like Cockatiels who are, as you know, very good at hiding any illnesses, and show their sickness/illness pretty quick? IMO that's a good thing, NOT that they are sick, but that they (if so) show any sickness quick, you're gonna be able to get it treated earlier and it'll help the Budgie fight and get rid of the sickness/illness rather then a Cockatiel who'll hide it and if you don't get it treated quick enough, it can end up killing it.
> 
> Sorry I rambled a bit there. I hope it makes sense. Is your little Budgie okay now though?


No, unfortunately this is what happened before he died.
I was younger then, and pretty much had the assumption that if a bird was that sick, it was going to die no matter what.
I didn't know that a vet would be able to do anything for a little budgie, and since I was underage my parents weren't willing to drive me to a vet/pay for the vet bills.

Now of course I'm older and would turn over the Earth to try and get my birds well if they were ever sick. 

By the time I actually saw symptoms in my budgie (tail bobbing, balance issues) he deteriorated VERY quickly, within a day or two he was dead. So I'm pretty sure all birds hide their illnesses until they're very, very sick.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would say if its enough for u to notice it id either keep a close eye on him or do a precautionary vet visit....im trying to think if mine do it but they obviously havent done it enough for me to be aware of it....thats all i can think of...not saying freak out lol....just make sure it gets no worse


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh thanks for that.

It's noticeable, when he's sitting on the perch only, but his breathing is still slow, which I'd assume that's how it's supposed to be. Hmm maybe I should take him to see the Avian Vet.


----------

